# Expectations



## Kez180 (8 July 2009)

Ok, so you have heard about this thing called the 'Stock Market', people are making lots of money from it.

The first thing you have to realise is that there is not 1 way to make money on the market.

There is not even 1 'right' way to make money on the market.

All that is involved is an investor/trader/punter looking over a bunch of information and making a judgement as to which securities/commodities/currencies are going to move in which direction and then buying and selling financial instruments accordingly. 

You can be taught strategies to make money in a scenario where you think that an asset will increase or decrease in value, what cannot be taught is how to accurately predict where any asset will move...

You can make a very strong guess but all it takes is for North Korea to let off a nuke and then who knows what will happen...

So please with the questions don't ask:

How can I make $10,000 profit if I have $5,000 to invest.

This might be more appropriate:

I have been thinking and researching(Shock Horror) and the world's supply of (Insert commodity/asset here) is shrinking, how would I best profit from this assumption?


----------



## Sean K (8 July 2009)

HUH? 

Plant coffee trees?


----------



## beamstas (8 July 2009)

buy coffee futs


----------



## Kez180 (8 July 2009)

I was using coffee as a random example...

Changed...


----------



## Naked shorts (8 July 2009)

I love coffee, im drinking some now


----------



## Sean K (8 July 2009)

Kez180 said:


> I was using coffee as a random example...
> 
> Changed...



Buy:



> (Insert commodity/asset here)






Is this pin the tail on the donkey, or hide and seek?


----------



## Timmy (8 July 2009)

kennas said:


> Is this pin the tail on the donkey, or hide and seek?





ROFLMAO


----------



## Naked shorts (8 July 2009)

kennas said:


> Is this pin the tail on the donkey...




I love pin the tail on the donkey, im playing it now


----------



## nunthewiser (8 July 2009)

unreal


----------



## Kez180 (8 July 2009)

I am not asking for advice...

I am sick of reading through threads with people saying, what should I do with $5000...

EDIT: I don't know why I bother...


----------



## Sean K (8 July 2009)

Kez180 said:


> I am not asking for advice...
> 
> I am sick of reading through threads with people saying, what should I do with $5000...
> 
> EDIT: I don't know why I bother...



Ah, I see, more Strategic advice for how to make money out of the stock market.

Very enigmatic of you. 

So?

Buy something in demand?


----------



## moXJO (8 July 2009)

Kez180 said:


> I am not asking for advice...
> 
> I am sick of reading through threads with people saying, what should I do with $5000...
> 
> EDIT: I don't know why I bother...




It is easy to turn that $5k into $40k in a matter of weeks all you need to do.... oh wait sorry missed the first line


----------



## nunthewiser (8 July 2009)

kennas said:


> So?
> 
> Buy something in demand?




coffee ?


----------



## professor_frink (8 July 2009)

**clicks the buy button on coffee futs**

thanks Kez180

Was wondering what to do with that $5K!


----------



## beamstas (8 July 2009)

Kez180 said:


> EDIT: I don't know why I bother...




I love not bothering, im doing it right now


----------



## nunthewiser (8 July 2009)

professor_frink said:


> Was wondering what to do with that $5K!




personally would have spent it on a night full of wine wimmen and song then sold my memoirs to sbs for 50k 

see theres a 10 bagger right there 

and who said this thread was a waste of time ! 

geeeeez


----------



## BurntToast (8 July 2009)

Good luck finding a newbie who already knows roughly what they want to invest in 

...and besides - with the recent (and current) fall in the stock market, don't you think just getting in there and buying some shares is a good option? Obviously that needs to be refined into something more specific (maybe even coffee!), which is where the search for information begins - but you've got to start somewhere... and unfortunately for your sanity, the search function here requires several years of technical charting experience before you can find anything useful  :run:


----------



## nunthewiser (8 July 2009)

BurntToast said:


> Good luck finding a newbie who already knows roughly what they want to invest in
> 
> ...and besides - with the recent (and current) fall in the stock market, don't you think just getting in there and buying some shares is a good option? Obviously that needs to be refined into something more specific (maybe even coffee!), which is where the search for information begins - but you've got to start somewhere... and unfortunately for your sanity, the search function here requires several years of technical charting experience before you can find anything useful  :run:





instead of whinging about the search in every thread thats available ... how about ask a straight question .. i dare say someone more compassionate than i will be along shortly to help you


----------



## Agentm (8 July 2009)

Kez180 said:


> How can I make $10,000 profit if I have $5,000 to invest.




i see your trying to triple your investment 

i know of plenty of ways to cripple your investment..


----------



## Absolutely (8 July 2009)

black two sugars thanks


----------



## BurntToast (8 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> instead of whinging about the search in every thread thats available ... how about ask a straight question .. i dare say someone more compassionate than i will be along shortly to help you




I don't have any specific questions at the moment - happy reading and absorbing what I have already found (information overload as it is).

I have only brought up the issues with the search function today because of all the whinging about newbies asking the same questions and not looking hard enough etc... having just found this forum a week ago I think I have a pretty good perspective as to why those same questions keep coming up... I think there is a lot of good info to be found on here, but I totally get where a lot of these seemingly stupid questions are coming from.

My apologies for antagonising you, I'll melt back into the woodwork and let you resume your regular newbie question whinges. Cheers.


----------



## nunthewiser (8 July 2009)

BurntToast said:


> My apologies for antagonising you, I'll melt back into the woodwork and let you resume your regular newbie question whinges. Cheers.





hahahahah 

nah m8 get out here and post away 

have a great day


----------



## Temjin (8 July 2009)

Why coffee?? Seriously, I have never drank one in my whole life, disgusting stuff really. Try green tea instead...yeah, TEA!!!!

I'm expecting to be flamed here.


----------



## --B-- (8 July 2009)

yea so Kez which (Insert commodity/asset here) are you actually referring to?? cant you just tell me the answer? and what do i have to do to turn my 5k into 10k??

/newbie who wants answers!!

lol.. funny thread.


----------



## Medici (8 July 2009)

Coffee ?

Good idea, latest research indicates that it is best for Alzheimer's :screwy: 

Buy some


----------



## warezwana (8 July 2009)

Medici said:


> Coffee ?
> 
> Good idea, latest research indicates that it is best for Alzheimer's :screwy:
> 
> Buy some




and to think im always getting told to stop drinking RedBull by the bucket loads.. pffff now I have a legit reason, if only I could remember it 
funny thread, you guys down on market action today or what..

oh and im putting my 5k on starbucks


----------



## sammy84 (8 July 2009)

Coffee is so 1990's. Its all about redbull now, which leads me to believe the next big thing will be Speed. Imagine....Speed and coke cola in a can. Any takers?


----------



## wayneL (8 July 2009)

I'm going to invest in CO2 as Al Bore is trying to corner the market.

http://romanticpoet.wordpress.com/2...bout-global-warming-hoax-or-profit-mongering/


----------



## white_crane (8 July 2009)

Put it all on red :nuts:


----------



## jono1887 (8 July 2009)

buy as many tins of instant coffee as you can and wait for a coffee drought, before selling it at 1000% profit to coffee addicts :


----------



## trainspotter (8 July 2009)

Too true Sammy84 ! Double shot coffees, Red Bull, guarana energy drinks, and wait for it .. the new cola called COCAINE !! I like your idea, it is a natural progression.


----------



## Glen48 (8 July 2009)

Sit back and wait for USD to tank must be soon


----------



## warezwana (9 July 2009)

Bought some SNDA Calls this morning, set my TS @.1 and SL @ 10.5 then moved it to 11.5 going to see where it leads me... closed at (+$160) and i hope not up the garden path like some of my trades  (_wondering if people *move or reset* trailing stops as Im tired of seeing them gapped as with stoploss_)

I also took a slice of CIEN Puts this morning...  and dont laugh  but for some reason it cashed out..  going to look into that after work...  (-$54.91)

Nice to see AAPL making a comeback after the last few days 
SLB tripped on my trailng stop giving me +$175, pity, i was hoping it would go lower... 


Wheres my RedBull at... need the caffine to calm the nerves...


----------



## warezwana (9 July 2009)

sammy84 said:


> Coffee is so 1990's. Its all about redbull now, which leads me to believe the next big thing will be Speed. Imagine....Speed and coke cola in a can. Any takers?




mmmm redbull 

I remember a trip to NZ a while ago and there was a can of drink that was for sale and it was rated 18+ cant remember what it was called but it was meant to be a very potent drink hense the 18+ and also was expensive compared to RedBull and their famous V... probably the caffine/speed  for clubbers


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (9 July 2009)

warezwana said:


> Bought some SNDA Calls this morning, set my TS @.1 and SL @ 10.5 then moved it to 11.5 going to see where it leads me... closed at (+$160) and i hope not up the garden path like some of my trades  (_wondering if people *move or reset* trailing stops as Im tired of seeing them gapped as with stoploss_)




Interesting
Implied vols on these are in the high decile with no earnings/events due
Been short vega


----------



## johenmo (10 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> instead of whinging about the search in every thread thats available ... how about ask a straight question .. i dare say someone more compassionate than i will be along shortly to help you




Amen Sister.  I suspect Tech or TH could lend a sympathetic ear....


----------



## Naked shorts (12 July 2009)

Bloomberg says sell coffee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUW3UQXMOEA


----------

